# Sloan 503 pressure assist recall



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

So I've got a customer with a sloan flushmate 503 pressure assist toilet. It is the previous recalled version from '97-2008 (you know, the one with reported laceration/impact reports). So this customers pressure vessel which is on a gerber toilet has ruptured and is slowly leaking inside the tank. Has anyone dealt with one of these recalls? I thought their fix was an inline regulator on the supply line, but not a new tank. It's a 1.6gpf which we can't get here in SoCal anymore so I don't know if I can just throw a 1.28 pressure assist tank assembly on it and call it good.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

sloan has sent us new pressure vessel's to our shop to replace leaking ones in the past


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

Either they send you a replacement vessel or a couple of times they send me a repair kit to fix the rupture points. I've recently worked on 4-5 that needed the kit. Tried getting new vessels but they sent the rebuild kit instead.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> So I've got a customer with a sloan flushmate 503 pressure assist toilet. It is the previous recalled version from '97-2008 (you know, the one with reported laceration/impact reports). So this customers pressure vessel which is on a gerber toilet has ruptured and is slowly leaking inside the tank. Has anyone dealt with one of these recalls? I thought their fix was an inline regulator on the supply line, but not a new tank. It's a 1.6gpf which we can't get here in SoCal anymore so I don't know if I can just throw a 1.28 pressure assist tank assembly on it and call it good.


I talked to our supplier when I had a couple ruptured tanks. He sent us a whole new tank. We can still get 1.6 gpf up here but can not put a 1.6 in a new building. So they sent us a free like for like tank.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

The regulators caused 3 toilets to flush terrible for me. So they sent new tanks. Another place the tank was leaking so a new tank was sent


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Yea I spoke with sloan and even though the tank Is out of warranty and was installed on 08 it falls within the recall dates so they are sending out a new pressure vessel directly to the homeowner. Then I'll replace it when it comes in. Pretty sweet!


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Yea I spoke with sloan and even though the tank Is out of warranty and was installed on 08 it falls within the recall dates so they are sending out a new pressure vessel directly to the homeowner. Then I'll replace it when it comes in. Pretty sweet!


They seem to be pretty stand up about the whole recall/replacement thing?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Dpeckplb said:


> They seem to be pretty stand up about the whole recall/replacement thing?


Yea I was completely caught off guard about how easy and smooth the transaction took. I only tried contacting them for dog and pony show just so i could tell the homeowner i tried (i didnt want to lie to the customer thwt i tried only to have him call sloan and make me look like an azz)I figured I'd get the run around but the whole conversation took 5 mins and they were very polite and right to the point "we will be sending out a new vessel and call us with questions"!


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

They even sent me a three pack of channel locks to replace ones i broke while trying to remove the center cartridge. I had a hard time removing it so I called tech support in case I missed something. He told me to grab the one pair of pliers with a second and spin. It broke the pair in the cartridge. He said on the phone I'll replace those. They did so I'm happy.


----------

